# Game 16: Raptors @ Nets--12.03.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*@ * 
*
Game 16
Toronto Raptors @ New Jersey Nets
Saturday December 3rd, 2005
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 7-8**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

After a disappointing loss to one of the leagues best teams, the Nets will look to rebound against the Toronto Raptors

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Raptors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 20.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 20.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.30</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 9.90</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jose Calderon 6.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.93</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Matt Bonner 1.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.07</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Loren Woods 1.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright/Linton Johnson III 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Chris Bosh 49.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Mike James 41.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Matt Bonner 88.9%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>8-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>7-8</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>6-8</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>5-9</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>1-15</td><td>7</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>11-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>9-6</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>8-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>10-4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>9-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>7-6</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>7-6</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>7-7</td><td>4.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
November 4th, @ TOR: Nets 102-Raptors 92 


*Upcoming Games:*
January 8th, @ TOR
March 4th, @ NJ​


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... WE BETTER WIN THIS GAME!

-Petey


----------



## agilic (May 24, 2004)

I anticipate Jose Calderon, Mike James, and Morris Peterson having somewhere around a 0% chance of containing Kidd, RJ, and Vince. I'm very worried about Bosh abusing our frontline, though. In all seriousness, the Raptors are playing very poor ball this year and there is no reason we should not win this game.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

If we dont win this game i will :rocket:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

agilic said:


> I anticipate Jose Calderon, Mike James, and Morris Peterson having somewhere around a 0% chance of containing Kidd, RJ, and Vince. I'm very worried about Bosh abusing our frontline, though. In all seriousness, the Raptors are playing very poor ball this year and there is no reason we should not win this game.


I know... but didn't Bosh play poorly when we 1st played them?

-Petey


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Big game for you guys, cause nobody wants to lose to the Raptors

could be a laugher or it could be a surprisingly close game, all depends on what Raptors team shows up.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> ... *WE BETTER WIN THIS GAME!*
> 
> -Petey


........


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Wonderful.

Three freaking days of looking at that stupid dribbling red dinosaur.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

You know, I was going to wait a few days until boredom set in, but ahhhhh screw it.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

shes hot..... what show is she from... ive seen her from some where.....
bak to topic... if we lose!!!! OMG!!!! OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> shes hot..... what show is she from... ive seen her from some where.....
> bak to topic... if we lose!!!! OMG!!!! OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!



If there has to be a long time between games, at least we should enjoy it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> If there has to be a long time between games, at least we should enjoy it.


 we need some more pictures to hold us over.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I expect a win.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> I expect a win.


Do you expect ?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> Do you expect ?


Do I expect?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we should win but with us.......


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> Do I expect?


Logic the NETS will win


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I cannot wait, I am attending this game with 3 of my other friends in the lower tier. :clap: Go Nets!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

we'll win tomorrow and Philly should loose to San Antonio we'll regain first place tomorrow as 76ers lost to the Hornets tonight


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> we need some more pictures to hold us over.














No need to save these. I have more than enough to last the whole season.

(Sorry. I just didn't have the heart to resize this.)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ghoti you are the man. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

We better not let the raptors get on a win streak.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> We better not let the raptors get on a win streak.


Nah...two wins should keep them satisfied till at least January.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

My friends and I will make sure that the New Jersey Nets win. :biggrin: Scream every moment of the game and everytime they attempt a shot, get everyone to scream. I highly favor us to win this game. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> We better not let the raptors get on a win streak.


Oh, I sincerely hope we won't let that happen, eh? Specially not on our home court. That would be very frustrating.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Perimeter defense is one of the key things we must do. They have shooters who are capable of draining their shots. Morris Peterson, Mike James, Chris Bosh (in the paint/post), watch Jose Calderon too he is capable of doing damage.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Chris Bosh 35 Pts 18 Rebs
Charlie V 20 Pts 8 rebs

VC 58 Pts 15 Rebs 14 Dimes 11 Blocks 10 Steals

Raptors Nets in a close one


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Chris Bosh 35 Pts 18 Rebs
> Charlie V 20 Pts 8 rebs
> 
> VC 58 Pts 15 Rebs 14 Dimes 11 Blocks 10 Steals
> ...


LOL Take 16 off of points about 8 off of the rebounds 10 off the assist 10 off the blocks and 7 off the steals 
42 points 7 boards 4 dimes 1 swat 3 rips and you got a realistic Vince game


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

coach Frank should let RJ be the first option like he did the first time we played Toronto


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kamaze said:


> coach Frank should let RJ be the first option like he did the first time we played Toronto


He wasn't the first option it's just he was always open


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

it looked like he was the first option VC probably took a backseat bc he was in Toronto that's the best game RJ's had this season so far


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tar heels defeated the wildcats so my day is already of to a good start. Nets better not **** this up


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The Nets should win this game.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> we need some more pictures to hold us over.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


>



stacey keibler yeah!!!!! WWE diva baby... Torrie wilson is sick yo!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I think bosh will own whoever is guarding him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ has the flu...didn't practice, but he's still playing.

Mike James isn't playing because of a sore back....they didn't get to put him on the IL because it was too close to game time.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ has the flu...didn't practice, but he's still playing.
> 
> Mike James isn't playing because of a sore back....they didn't get to put him on the IL because it was too close to game time.


That's a plus


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC u pos misses dunk and then misses fts both of them


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses the dunk, but its fouled...misses the first, and the second.

Bosh is fouled by Vince...goes to the line and hits both. Raptors up 2-0 early.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince fouls to much notice the last couple of games the other team always has a chance because vince is in foul trouble


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Come on Nets!!!! 

Lets go! :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

4 fts for toronto i n 1 min

no D


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits a jumper and ties it up at 2-2...

Bosh misses...MoPete drives and is fouled by collins...hits both. Raptors up 4-2.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vinsane for 2


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets do not believe in guarding the 3 point arch

3 for peterson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits a three, puts the Nets up 5-4.

MoPete answers from the corner, Raptors up 7-5


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC hits a three! 
Nets up 5-4!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj gotta get fancy of cours

easy layups he trys some jordan double twist bs

misses


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets pass it around, Kidd hits a three from straight out, Nets up 8-7.

Bosh misses...rebound RJ...Kidd around the back to RJ...can't hit...out off the Raptors...RJ dunks it underneath. Nets up 10-7


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats a vc 333333333333 8 pts if the idiot hit his fts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Calderon misses...rebound RJ...

Nets turn it over...mo pete lays it in, 10-9 Nets.

Vince with a three from the corner! 13-9 Nets.

Time out Raptors. 7:52 left in the first.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Rj fing up


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> thats a vc 333333333333 8 pts if the idiot hit his fts


 I can't believe he missed both...but it looks like he's bounced back.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i think carter read the newspaper today lol.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> Rj fing up


 Its a turnover, it happens. To me, it look like Kidd jumped too early and it went over him.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC off to a great start. Kidd with 2 good shots as well! RJ with 2 points and 2 boards. 

Nets up 13-9! 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> i think carter read the newspaper today lol.


 They asked him about it in the pregame...he didn't seem too happy about it. Hopefully it'll get him going.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

that was the ugliest f'n release i ever saw in my entire life


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i think carter read the newspaper today lol.


LOL.. I was actually thinking of the same thing. He seems inspired. Good for us! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Aroujo (spelling?) hits...13-11 Nets...

Vince throws a pass away trying to go to collins...

Bosh misses, rebound RJ...Nenad hits a long jumper. 15-11 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

teams just dont miss vs us do they


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Peterson set to have a big game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic and 1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

MoPete hits...15-13 Nets...

Collins misses...rebound Rose...Bosh drives and gets fouled by Nenad...

Calderon turns it over...Nets get out running, Nenad hits and is fouled...hits the FT. Nets up 18-13.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Peterson set to have a big game



What lefty doesn't?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd hits! Nets up 20-13!

Go Nets!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose misses...Kidd hits at the other end. Nets up 20-13.

MoPete stepped out of bounds...Kidd throws it away trying to go to nenad with the allyoop...

Rose draws a foul from Vince...his second. McInnis in for him.

Rose misses the first, hits the second. 20-14 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

raptors will lead after the first


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC with 2 fouls! :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rj draws a foul on Rose...Nenad gets it stolen...Rose lays it in. nets up 20-16.

Timeout Nets.

4:07 left in the first.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> raptors will lead after the first


as long as they don't lead at the end, thats all that matters.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> VC with 2 fouls! :curse:


Why can't he stay out of foul trouble


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Why can't he stay out of foul trouble


He is more aggressive on the defensive end, I guess. I just hope he won't get into foul trouble. He seems to be having a good night. Dont worry, everything is still alright. We're leading as of now. 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McInnis drives and gets fouled...2nd foul on Rose..

Nenad misses a running hook...Villanueva with a loose ball foul...collins hits 1 of 2. Nets up 21-16.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> He is more aggressive on the defensive end, I guess. I just hope he won't get into foul trouble. He seems to be having a good night. Dont worry, everything is still alright. We're leading as of now.
> 
> Go Nets! :banana:


He needs to stop fouling as a matter of fact stop playing defense


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

McInnis hits! Nets up 23-19...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why do teams always score against us?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

23-21 vs worst team in nba

ya we for real


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bosh hits while getting fouled...2nd on Nenad (cliff in for him)...hits the FT. Nets up 21-19.

McInnis beats the shot clock...23-19 Nets.

Charlie V misses...Kidd misses a three...Charlie hits a turnaround...23-21 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

hits 2nd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ draws a foul...hits both FT's...Nets up 25-21. Kidd sits, Zoran in for him.

Bosh with the dunk...25-23.

Time out Nets. 1:46 left in the first.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nice D i quit

we need kmart

horrible d giving up 100 to crap teams

redd 44 pts on us (35 in 2nd half)
kobe 46 pts on us (38 in 2nd half)
tmac 34 in 2nd half on us
rip 30+ on us

no frigging D


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ draws a foul...hits both FT's...Nets up 25-21. Kidd sits, Zoran in for him.
> 
> Bosh with the dunk...25-23.
> 
> Time out Nets. 1:46 left in the first.


man.......


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

chris bosh another lefty


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McInnis hits another jumper...Nets up 4.

Martin drives and misses...RJ misses a three...rebound Bosh....and he hits at the other end. 27-25 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

bosh 40+

add that to the list

season isnt even 20% done


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

tie game after 1

whata joke


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

bosh is murderin us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zorans shot goes in and out...

Bosh drives and gets fouled...hits both. Tied up 27-27.

RJ misses a three at the buzzer.


*End of the First. * 
Nets 27
Raptors 27


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok this sucks. Worst team in the league and we are tied and playing no D. This is just not right. Watch we actually lose and Bosh gets like 30 or something.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this is nonsense


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> tie game after 1
> 
> whata joke


 are the heat a joke? cause they lost a whole game to the raptors.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> tie game after 1
> 
> whata joke


im really getting irritated by posts like this after only one quarter of play. lol, its not cool. You have to remember it was our bench out there (and Jefferson) against their starters.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

3 quarters from biggest upset since 1994 nuggets sonics


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... I didn't think it would be this close.  :eek8:

But the Raptors have been playing well so far. Bosh has been a monster. 

Lets go Nets!!! Come on!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> im really getting irritated by posts like this after only one quarter. lol, its not cool.



then tell the nets to stop this bs especially vs crappiest team in nba @ 2-15


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Wow... I didn't think it would be this close.  :eek8:


its our bench verse their starters.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

another easy layup, no D

29-27 raptors


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I see the usual suspects are off to their usual ranting again


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> 3 quarters from biggest upset since 1994 nuggets sonics


 wow...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

garbage


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

another easy layup

31-27 raptors


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

SOmeone on the raptors scored (wasn't paying attention)...

Nets turn it over. Raptors up 29-27.

Foul called on Zoran...Charlie drives and hits...31-27 Raptors


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Come on Nets!!! Lets go!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness. We are actually losing. Are you kidding me bro.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

another easy layup 

33-29 raptors


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

And here goes the raptor


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson hits...31-29 Raptors...

Grahm hits, 33-29.

Time Out Nets. 10:20 left in the 2nd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

it's a 4 point lead with almost 3 whole quarters left. Calm down.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

who are these f'n people?

anthony bonner or some bs, grahm? Jose Colerdon? and they still owning


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

That's like 3 timeouts we have used already and watch when Vince comes back he won't do crap


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince will prolly sub in for RJ.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

many people on this board have to realise that 10 of the raptors loses have been decided by 7 or less points. think about that and grow up. THIS GAME HAS A LONG WAY TO GO.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> That's like 3 timeouts we have used already and watch when Vince comes back he won't do crap


 Why do you even watch the games?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> That's like 3 timeouts we have used already and watch when Vince comes back he won't do crap


he'll get a quick bs silly foul and sit rest of quarter


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The Nets are simply atrocious defensively. And not much better offensively. 

Changes need to be made. It's obvious to me that this isn't a team that's going to get better with time.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

marc jackson ballhog

always shoots whenever he touches


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

game tied at 33


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

McInnis hits another jumper...33-31 Raptors...

Charlie misses...rebound RJ...

Jackson hits and ties it up at 33. Good thing they didn't just end the game like some people wanted.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> he'll get a quick bs silly foul and sit rest of quarter


Yup he has been doing that lately and at the end of the half we will be down big then at the end we will try and come back but we won't have energy


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol derrick martin now isnt missing

DERRICK MARTIN!!! ANOTHER FRIGGIN LEFTY!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It seems whenever Vince goes to the bench, this teams' offense just crumbles


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Wtf is derrick martin


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we lose our season is over. Don't give me any of that we have 67 games to go bs. We should at leat be able to beat the worst team in the league at home. You guys need to stop making excuses for this team.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Whenever scrubs see they got Nets on the schedule that day....they go

"YES ITS MY TIME TO BE MICHAEL JORDAN FOR A DAY"

Nets continue to make scrubs look like hall of famers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Someone on the raptors hits and they are back up 2...

RJ drives, gets it taken away...jump ball coming up...Raptors win it...Charlie misses a 3, rebound RJ...

Defensive 3 second called on the raptors...RJ hits the FT...35-36..Vince in for RJ.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> If we lose our season is over. Don't give me any of that we have 67 games to go bs. We should at leat be able to beat the worst team in the league at home. You guys need to stop making excuses for this team.


Agreed and after the game watch guys like vince and rj be like it 67 games left blah blah a load of bs


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

JEEZUS

i hate these raptors announcers

all they talk about is vince's lack of interest in this game.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> If we lose our season is over. Don't give me any of that we have 67 games to go bs. We should at leat be able to beat the worst team in the league at home. You guys need to stop making excuses for this team.



I already said that after Piston loss, u are 100% right

if u keep losing to teams that are elite but then lose to a 2-15 team once in a while lose to pathetic lower teams then season is over no excuse

raptors @ home 

if we lose season over dont gimme that bs excuse "OOOOOOOH ITS ONLY 15 games in"


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Someone on the raptors hits and they are back up 2...
> 
> RJ drives, gets it taken away...jump ball coming up...Raptors win it...Charlie misses a 3, rebound RJ...
> 
> Defensive 3 second called on the raptors...RJ hits the FT...35-36..Vince in for RJ.


He will be sittin in about another minute or two


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> Whenever scrubs see they got Nets on the schedule that day....they go
> 
> "YES ITS MY TIME TO BE MICHAEL JORDAN FOR A DAY"
> 
> Nets continue to make scrubs look like hall of famers.


Have you ever said anything positive about the team, I know with your other buddy he only posts once the team or Vince is doing bad, whats your stance.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Mo Pete is feeling it tonight. Watch out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson hits, Nets back up 36-35.

Charlie misses...rebound Vince. Jackson gets fouled...hits both. Nets up 38-35.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lmao vince comes back 1 min and fouls someone named grahm

3rd foul and sits rest of quarter like i said earlier in 1 of my posts


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jackson hits both! 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

now all the raptors announcers talk about is vince's weakness.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Have you ever said anything positive about the team, I know with your other buddy he only posts once the team or Vince is doing bad, whats your stance.




You know if we were down by 30, you'd still be posistive for some reason. Look at the mistakes this team is making bro.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince elbowed in the face and gets a foul called on him...Zoran comes back in for him...

Toronto hits both FT's, 38-37 Nets...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Yup he has been doing that lately and at the end of the half we will be down big then at the end we will try and come back but we won't have energy



called it


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nets up 38-35. 

Go Nets!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> lmao vince comes back 1 min and fouls someone named grahm
> 
> 3rd foul and sits rest of quarter like i said earlier in 1 of my posts


Exactly what I said to and Nets Will lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> You know if we were down by 30, you'd still be posistive for some reason. Look at the mistakes this team is making bro.


 Well the nets are up by 1 and there are about 4 people only finding negative things.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mo pete for 3 nothing new

same old story

teams avg 11 threes vs us


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jizzy said:


> You know if we were down by 30, you'd still be posistive for some reason. Look at the mistakes this team is making bro.


Why have a heart attack over one game or even better make yourself look stupid over one game. Those are professionals out there, they'll get their act together one way or the other


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

MoPete hits a three...Raptors up 40-38.

Nets turn it over...Aroujo dunks...Raptors up 42-38.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets down 2

Raptors ball

VC 3 fouls

ITS THE RAPTORS @ NJ

wait look another easy 2 point basket, uncontested dunk

raptors up 4

keep being in denial, this team is just not good enough


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

bring krstic and rj in please.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jackson's a liability right now. He didn't even get a hand up on that last three until Peterson was in his follow-through, and then bobbled the ball. He's got to get his head straight again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran draws a foul. Time out Raptors.

Just under 6 to go in the 2nd. Raptors up 42-38.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

And keep in mind that this is a team that played last night


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Agreed and after the game watch guys like vince and rj be like it 67 games left blah blah a load of bs




I know, I hate that bs. It could be like 40 games in and if we were still a .500 team, people would still be like 42 games left calm down. How can you fell happy if your team can't even blowout the worst team in the league.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> bring krstic and rj in please.


Yes, I was about to say that. Please...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> And keep in mind that this is a team that played last night


 Once again I ask, why do you even watch? I honestly can't remember the last time you said anything positive about the team in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

its amazing how four posters can bring down the quality of this thread. some of you need to CALM THE **** DOWN. lol


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Once again I ask, why do you even watch? I honestly can't remember the last time you said anything positive about the team in any way, shape, or form.



Because there isn't nothing positive to say man.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i am going to mute this game. i hate these announcers with an undying passion. they are unbelievably biased.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i am going to mute this game. i hate these announcers with an undying passion. they are unbelievably biased.


Already there myself. Got classic Def Leppard on... :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i am going to mute this game. i hate these announcers with an undying passion. they are unbelievably biased.


What are they saying


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It feels as if the nets have a dark cloud over them.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Zoran hits both freethrows. 

Raptors up 42-40.

Come on Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran hits both...Nets cut the lead to 2.

Calderon misses...rebound Jackson...who misses at the other end...

Bosh draws a foul on jackson...RJ and Nenad back in...Bosh hits both...44-40 Raptors.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Chris Bosh on fire

Season will be over quicker than Paris Hiltons virginity if we lose this game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd airballs 1st ft

crowd DEAD silent


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd draws the foul...hits one or 2...44-41 Raptors.

Bosh misses...rebound RJ...Nenad hits...44-43 Raptors.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

allright krstic on araujo---huge mismatch. we need krstic to keep scoring.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

J-Kidd said we needed a VINCE GAME I don't remember a Vince game with him trying to play d


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jalen rose keeping us in this game

bosh going for 50


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This season has not started as expected. We are struggling and Clippers are winning. What a coinky- dink


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd misses a wide open layup..some guy comes in and gets AND1


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well if kidd cant hit a ****ing lay up, **** him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bosh hits..46-43...

RJ hits..46-45....Raptors turn it over...

Kidd misses...Peterson hits and his fouled...hits the FT. 49-45 Raptors.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Man, fu** that VC dude, he hasn't done anything good for the Nets..





COME ON..- what's the freakin matter with you? Having a bad day (way to often by the way), and need to bash on some board to feel better?

And then you're named something related to Vince? I don't which is the biggest joke - that, or your recent posts..


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> kidd misses a wide open layup..some guy comes in and gets AND1


correction: mo pete.

jason collins cannot get a ball into the hoop.


nets still down by 4.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bosh 17
Mo Pete 17

--------- 34 for 2 lefties with 3 min to go in 1st half

we suck bro no lie


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, If Kidd missed a layup. That just says it all.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Man, fu** that VC dude, he hasn't done anything good for the Nets..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits a jumper...49-47 Raptors...

Bosh hits...51-47...

McInnis misses....raptors get it...Aroujo gets fouled by Nenad (his third).

Time out.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic 3rd

its mindboggling how teams torch us and yet we still in foul trouble

makes it even worse

they fouling and not playing clean and yet still giving up field goals right and left


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

all right..lets get a lead by the half. please.

GO NETS


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lousy foul call on Krstic - gets sent backward and called for a foul somehow


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> *J-Kidd said we needed a VINCE GAME* I don't remember a Vince game with him trying to play d


he never said this.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I wish vince would quit trying to play defense and leave it up to kidd and rj


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Where is the fun? Where is the excitement?

No dunks, no oops, no blocks, no energy!

Everyone stands around.

This is crap.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Raptors up 6


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This game is mad boring. No energy. This night of basketball cannot get any worse.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

N E T S

No Excitement This Season

J E T S

JUST END THE SEASON


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Aroujo hits both from the line...Raps up 53-47...

Foul called on Aroujo...raptors over the limit...jackson hits 1 of 2. 53-48 Raptors.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> he never said this.


yes he did
"We'd all like for him to start the season like he finished," Jason Kidd conceded yesterday. "But we're still talking about an adjustment period -- getting into the flow of a new system. Plus, he's so unselfish, that's his nature, even though we want him to sometimes be more selfish. I think in time he'll have a Vince Game."
http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1133591226326090.xml&coll=1


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this is god awful
raptors up 8

should be 10 end of half


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose travels and turns it over...

Kidd misses a three...rebound Raptors...Rose misses, rebound Jackson...

McInnis misses...jackson misses the put back...Bosh hits and gets fouled...hits the ft...56-48 Raptors.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lets get a tie by the half then.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Chris Bosh 20
Mo Pete 17

still 2nd

Raptors 58% FG


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm surprised how we still have people coming to games. We were saupposed to be the most exciting team in the league and we're not. The Hawks are more exciting. This sucks so badly.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> yes he did
> "We'd all like for him to start the season like he finished," Jason Kidd conceded yesterday. "But we're still talking about an adjustment period -- getting into the flow of a new system. Plus, he's so unselfish, that's his nature, even though we want him to sometimes be more selfish. I think in time he'll have a Vince Game."
> http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1133591226326090.xml&coll=1


 That says in time he'll have a vince game. you said he *needed *to have a vince game. there is a difference.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

They should run over McInnis with the team bus.

When Marc Jackson goes out to see if he's OK, they should back up over him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> I'm surprised how we still have people coming to games. We were saupposed to be the most exciting team in the league and we're not. The Hawks are more exciting. This sucks so badly.


 Then don't watch.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I've heard a nasty rumor from the mods that anyone with Vince or Carter or anything resemble that will be banned until further notice...I also heard that if you re-arrange jizzy, you get Carter so he falls into that category as well...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Raptors 56
Nets 49

HALF

24 min from season


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits one of 2...

Martin misses...bosh called for a foul on the put back...3rd foul on him.

Cliff hits 1 of 2 FT's.

*Halftime*
Raptors 56
Nets 50


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and in other news....sixers lead spurs by 4 after 1

@ SA

thats how u do it

nets continue to f'n miss fts while raptors are like 20 for 20


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok down by 6. we're still in this game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> and in other news....sixers lead spurs by 4 after 1
> 
> @ SA
> 
> ...


 Oh man, the Spurs are down to a team that they are better then? Seasons over!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i cant believe how bad this team is without Vince! if he gets a quick foul frank better leave him in there!!! or were going to lose!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> and in other news....sixers lead spurs by 4 after 1
> 
> @ SA
> 
> ...


you need to get LAID seriously. youve become quite annoying.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

On a more realistic note terrible defense on Mo pete and Bosh


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

didn't the Heat lose to these very Raptors?

Believe it or not, but the Raptors may have the best 2-13 record ever...they've been in a lot of close contest...they just haven't pulled it out at the end...

Good news, Bosh has 3 fouls...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

squaleca said:


> i cant believe how bad this team is without Vince! if he gets a quick foul frank better leave him in there!!! or were going to lose!!!!!!!!


it is true. when vince came back, we cut the lead down to 1, and then vince left and we had no energy again.

it also seems like the crowd is quieter without vince on the floor. maybe that is the reason.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> I've heard a nasty rumor from the mods that anyone with Vince or Carter or anything resemble that will be banned until further notice...I also heard that if you re-arrange jizzy, you get Carter so he falls into that category as well...


I might get banned for messing with ya, but I don't wanna get banned.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> didn't the Heat lose to these very Raptors?
> 
> Believe it or not, but the Raptors may have the best 2-13 record ever...they've been in a lot of close contest...they just haven't pulled it out at the end...
> 
> Good news, Bosh has 3 fouls...



Let the excuses start rolling in..."BEST 2-15 team ever"

funny

wait so a team can go 2-80 and if 1 of the 2 wins were against a team that had a bette rrecord vs us, u would say its ok because a better team lost to them?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> I've heard a nasty rumor from the mods that anyone with Vince or Carter or anything resemble that will be banned until further notice...I also heard that if you re-arrange jizzy, you get Carter so he falls into that category as well...


take heed of this, they said clean up your act


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Embarassing Vince needs to stop playing d watch he picks up his 4th in the 3rd and we will lose worse he will be tentative in the second half not driving just shootin jumpers amd we will lose we can't be serious thinking we will compete for a title 

Vince 2-2 6 points pathetic


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

the real killer: 13 of 20 from the line.

we could be up 1.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sixers up 10 @ San Antonio (Champs)

Nets down 6 @ New Jersey VS RAPTORS (Worst team)

disgusting is these 2 hold up

nets were clinched to gain 1 game instead gonna lose 1 game


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Oh man, the Spurs are down to a team that they are better then? Seasons over!


Why can't you understand that those who are worried about the current state of this team are not basing those concerns on this game alone, but on the entire season thus far?

Your sarcasm is off-point, and it makes you sound stupid.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> didn't the Heat lose to these very Raptors?
> 
> Believe it or not, but the Raptors may have the best 2-13 record ever...they've been in a lot of close contest...they just haven't pulled it out at the end...
> 
> Good news, Bosh has 3 fouls...




You got to kidding me bro. best 2-13 record. Biggest excuse for this team I have ever heard.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Vince 2-2 6 points pathetic


LOL 
6 rebounds, 2 threes, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 rebound all in only 8 min i'd say is not bad at all!


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

pathetic.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

7M3 said:


> Why can't you understand that those who are worried about the current state of this team are not basing those concerns on this game alone, but on the entire season thus far?
> 
> Your sarcasm is off-point, and it makes you sound stupid.


 I'm not saying this team is pefect. There are a several posters who have been saying the season is over when there was 70+ games to play.

If they want to make ridiculous comments, I can make them in return. Its only fair.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You got to kidding me bro. best 2-13 record. Biggest excuse for this team I have ever heard.



if a team is 2-80 and 1 of the 2 teams were us and the other had a better record than us, its OKAY BRO!!!

u know why? because that team beat a better team than us!!!!!!

un f'n real how u people always defend this crap, its like they can lose by 50 and ull come up with positive statement....sunshiners


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I might get banned for messing with ya, but I don't wanna get banned.


whoa nelly, I was just being funny but you guys really need to lighten up. I'd like an apology for ur actions when the Nets win :banana: 



Carter15Nets said:


> Let the excuses start rolling in..."BEST 2-15 team ever"
> 
> funny
> 
> wait so a team can go 2-80 and if 1 of the 2 wins were against a team that had a bette rrecord vs us, u would say its ok because a better team lost to them?


Hmm yea I stretched it...kinda like how you and other posters think the season is over if the Nets lose tonight...*throws up*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Dang Bosh and Peterson combine for 37
Carter, Kidd, and Rj combine for 24


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> LOL
> 6 rebounds, 2 threes, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 rebound all in only 8 min i'd say is not bad at all!


for 1 half its bad

he on pace for 12


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sixers crusiing cuz they got a stud like AI who drives the ball and is fearless unlike our vince carter who jacks up wild circurs shots and fadeaways


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> for 1 half its bad
> 
> he on pace for 12


oops i meant 6 points not 6 rebounds.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm not saying this team is pefect. There are a several posters who have been saying the season is over when there was 70+ games to play.
> 
> If they want to make ridiculous comments, I can make them in return. Its only fair.



I agree TM11 fully...the reactions right now (and in the past) have been SICK. Why are fans saying the season's over with way more than half the games to play? No hope from some I guess


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Sixers crusiing cuz they got a stud like AI who drives the ball and is fearless unlike our vince carter who jacks up wild circurs shots and fadeaways


please dont call yourself a carter fan. you and vinsane dont deserve to have names that are related to vince.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

raptors on pace for 112, we have given up 3 40 pt performances, 3 35+ performances in 2nd half (UNHEARD OF), tons of 110+ games and now raptors on pace for 112 , bosh 40, mo pete 34

what ever happened to the 85point defensive games we used to have, the kmart, kittles days..?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> for 1 half its bad
> 
> he on pace for 12


i think you are being a bit ridiculous. He was in foul trouble, give the guy a break.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Guys, guys, guys. The game isn't over. You're acting like we lost. There's still a whole other half to play. Calm down.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

This team is playing with no energy whatsover!! we don't have any kind of offensive motion!!! our offense and deffense look horrible, this team is playigng like they don't care about winning any more, kidd missing layups, vince fouling like a maniac, players missing free-throws.... and were playing against the worst team in the nba....


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Sixers crusiing cuz they got a stud like AI who drives the ball and is fearless unlike our vince carter who jacks up wild circurs shots and fadeaways


LOL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> raptors on pace for 112, we have given up 3 40 pt performances, 3 35+ performances in 2nd half (UNHEARD OF), tons of 110+ games and now raptors on pace for 112 , bosh 40, mo pete 34
> 
> what ever happened to the 85point defensive games we used to have, the kmart, kittles days..?


 its an entirely different team, thats what happened.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i think you are being a bit ridiculous. He was in foul trouble, give the guy a break.


ya you really can't do any better than what Carter did offensively in those foul plagued 8 min.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> LOL


 I'm slowly begining to think the two of you are the same person.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Sixers crusiing cuz they got a stud like AI who drives the ball and is fearless unlike our vince carter who jacks up wild circurs shots and fadeaways



man you should really change ur username and ur picture. IF you hate the guy, don't be putting his picture and stuff.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

you people come up with the biggest excuses for this team, it's unbelivable. Can't you people see that it's just not this game, the people are worried about the season. If we can't beat the worst team, do you expect us to win the east. Just amazing.

I know the filter changed it, but what you said isn't going to fly.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ya you really can't do any better than what Carter did offensively in those foul plagued 8 min.



i think on the last foul, it was an offensive one.. he pushed him with his shoulder.. but wtv.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Realistically, down 6 points, 20-12 disadvantage in the paint, disadvantage on fast breaks, and nobody on the Nets has looked decent, while two Raptors have been lighting it up. I wouldn't assume that the Raptors can keep up all of this, or that no Net will step up.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You people come up with the biggest excuses for this team, it's unbelivable. Can't you people see that it's just not this game, the people are worried about the season. If we can't beat the worst team, do you expect us to win the east. Just amazing.


Your right...if they can't win tonight, the Nets should forfeit their season and build around Antoine Wright.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You people come up with the biggest excuses for this team, it's unbelivable. Can't you people see that it's just not this game, the people are worried about the season. If we can't beat the worst team, do you expect us to win the east. Just amazing.


jizzy, i suggest, you turn off the computer for several hours (or days) and take a break from basketball for a while. Its obvious your just too emotional to handle the ups and downs of this game. Thats alright, some people are like that. Its best to think positively in difficult times and remember that it usually always works out. Going about with such a negative attitude in life is not healthy and just brings down everyone around you.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bosh misses, rebound RJ...Nenad turns it over...MoPete misses...rebound Nenad...who misses a jumper...

Bosh misses...rebound Collins...Nenad is fouled by MoPete...going to the line.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Of Course nets go 1 for 2 while raptors always go 2 for 2


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lemme guess Vince is being passive


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad goes 1 of 2...Raptors up 56-51...

Aroujo misses...rebound Nenad...Kidd hits. 56-53 Raptors


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

just got home.... soo whats happening... why we down......


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMFG WHAT WAS THAT BY KIDD!!!!!!! 3 on 1 he throws it like an idiot!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bosh turns it over...Kidd drives and misses...Kidd steals it...nets loose it on the break...

MoPete hits...58-53 Raptors...Nenad ansers. 58-55


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats a huge swing

kidd 3 on 1 with vc and rj he got cute with the ball and turned it over

now raptors up 5 instead of 1

vc hurt and out for the year


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

now its time to panic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince down and holding his ankle....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

season over, vinjury carter at it again


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

broken ankle out for year 

how fitting vs old team


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Your'e kiddin me is he able to walk off the court


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

****


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Araujo stepped right on the ankle....ouch


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh man raps fans are gonna have a field day with this one!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> broken ankle out for year
> 
> how fitting vs old team


you need TO LEAVE NOW, before you get urself suspended.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> broken ankle out for year
> 
> how fitting vs old team


did he really break his ankle :rollseyes:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

squaleca said:


> oh man raps fans are gonna have a field day with this one!!!


ya i know...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you need TO LEAVE NOW, before you get urself suspended.



for stating an opinion?

funny


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

squaleca said:


> oh man raps fans are gonna have a field day with this one!!!


Definitely


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15nets has got to be the most immature poster on this board period


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> did he really break his ankle :rollseyes:


in all honesty, he might have.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> for stating an opinion?
> 
> funny


 You've been baiting several times tonight.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> in all honesty, he might have.


DAMN...that's got to hurt the soul...hope it's not serious...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidd to RJ!!!!

Nets only down 1!!

lets bring back that energy !! go nets!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> in all honesty, he might have.


What happened


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

With Carter most likely out 4-6 months, expect RJ to go back to his 22.5 PPG 7.5 RPG 4.5 APG days


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> in all honesty, he might have.


did not look so, he was able to put pressure on it and walk off hobbling a bit. may have sprained it or rolled it.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

go rj

avg 25


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> What happened


araujo basically just fell onto his ankle.

its probably not broken as he was seen limping out without the aid of the trainer to the dressing room.

hopefully it is not too serious, and he can get some ice on it and come back later on.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> With Carter most likely out 4-6 months, expect RJ to go back to his 22.5 PPG 7.5 RPG 4.5 APG days


are you sure about VC right now?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> you need TO LEAVE NOW, before you get urself suspended.


:laugh:

For what?

Being too negative?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nets down by 1 only... 

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> did not look so, he was able to put pressure on it and walk off hobbling a bit. may have sprained it or rolled it.


thats still bad you see how long shaq has been out


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> did not look so, he was able to put pressure on it and walk off hobbling a bit. may have sprained it or rolled it.


ya but still could be serious tho.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> With Carter most likely out 4-6 months, expect RJ to go back to his 22.5 PPG 7.5 RPG 4.5 APG days


I actually think this person is trying to get responses out of people. I believe thats baiting and I believe that leads to a ban. How can you type things like that, do you honestly feel Vince goes out to get injured. "Oh ARaujo, here's my ankle please step on it".


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

whenever we cut it close, they answer


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

now after that timeout- no more energy and raps up 5 again.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

4-0 Raptors run

back up to 5

offensive foul nj

self destruction


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

get the ball in the hole, collins!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vintage collins

2 foot from basket

5 pump fakes

shoots off glass

misses

99% pfs hit that


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg nets are getting killed!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

:laugh:

"Collins missed the layup!"

Don't sound so surprised, Marv.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

you know what thank god this is the raptors, they are prone to 4th quarter break-downs.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

let the free throw missing continue


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kidd just looks lost out there.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd misses both

nets turn it over and foul

ya keep beging negative

WHAT U WANT ME TO DO!?!?! THATS ALL THATS OGING ON!

carter back


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vc Back On The Bench!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince will be back this game. They say he just turned his ankle.

Infact, he's coming back in now.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter Is Back.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kidd misses both ft... now 1-4 on the line..!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Vc Back On The Bench!!!!


doesnt mean he is gonna play


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok lets start a GO NETS chant. we need some more enthuiasm.

GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> kidd misses both
> 
> nets turn it over and foul
> 
> ...


IMPOSSIBLE!! you just said he broke his ankle and was out 4-6 months!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> kidd misses both
> 
> nets turn it over and foul
> 
> ...


Wow CArter15 that soft Vince came back, his soft *** probably wont get into the game, he's too scared


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

carter injured..... omg! not again.... WEAK carter.... WEAK!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

raptors do not miss fts

21/22 or something

nets 14 of 28 

game over down 7 again f this


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> doesnt mean he is gonna play


he's on the court.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jeff Mcinnis should be ductaped and hogtied for playing this awful.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ok lets start a GO NETS chant. we need some more enthuiasm.
> 
> GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*GO NETS!!!!*


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Wow CArter15 that soft Vince came back, his soft *** probably wont get into the game, he's too scared


Yeah, he is soft. He spent 10 minutes crying on the floor over a turned ankle.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

we missing evrything

they hitting everything

wish we had a shooter just 1


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

71-61 Raptors @ NJ

Excuse?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Go Nets!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

all right lets cut this damn lead to 5 by the end of 3.

ok now 8..see carter creating?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Jeff Mcinnis should be ductaped and hogtied for playing this awful.


musta been defensive...8pts, 4rebs, 3asts, 0 TO's is not bad...

btw, Carter is back...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats it! ive seen it all

rj easy breakaway dunk he loses ball going up

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and yet another turnover by nj on a breakaway

fans booing


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Priceless!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

7M3 said:


> Yeah, he is soft. He spent 10 minutes crying on the floor over a turned ankle.


Does that change the fact that down goes the nets season if he is injured


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

all right RJ suck it up and do something next time.

thats two failed fast breaks...uncharacterstic...
(we should be down only 3 right now)

only down 7, lets get it down to 5.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

jason kidd passing is horendous oh my jefferson this team looks like thier still in training camp!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

WTF!!!!

that was in!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jeff hits 0.000000001 after shot clock

we were meant to lose tonight i guess

so many bizzare crap happening


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I think I'm gonna cry.


jeez.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

no way he got that off


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jizzy said:


> I think I'm gonna cry.


over a friggin regular season game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of the Third*
Raptors 71
Nets 64


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets down 7

Nets have not outscored Raptors in any quarter

12 min from season being over IMHO

If you can't beat Raptors @ Home when they on a back to back while we rested, then tyou dont deserve it, 7-9


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

nets could very well end up winning this game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

where did krstic go??


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> over a friggin regular season game


But is to the 2-15 raptors Vince needs to suck it up and play the whole 4th he only has 15 minutes


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> that was in!!!


Yeah... I think that should have been in too.

Okay... Come on Nets! 

Its the 4th quarter!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets down 7
> 
> Nets have not outscored Raptors in any quarter
> 
> ...


you need help my friend you need serious help. its one regular season game.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *End of the Season*
> Raptors 71
> Nets 64


sorry I had to fix that for ya Todd...lol


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Yeah... I think that should have been in too.
> 
> Okay... Come on Nets!
> 
> Its the 4th quarter!!!


gooooooo netsss


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

HAHAHA

now isn't that easy..just drives and scores!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you need help my friend you need serious help. its one regular season game.


to the raptors bro

its not 1 reg season game its been whole year

7-9 and should be worse


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamit this sucks. We had a fricken 3 day rest and the Raptors just played yesterday and we are losing. Also there on the road. Plus some you people are making so many damn excuses it's not even funny. F***. I hate this goddamn team. No defense and all slow. F*** Kidd. He was talking about 50 wins when right now we won't even make the playoffs. This **** is just not right.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> But is to the 2-15 raptors Vince needs to suck it up and play the whole 4th he only has 15 minutes


 He looks like he's playing aggressive so far.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

funny thing is, the nets will in all likelihood win this game, and the blind followers will get to continue to ignore all this team's problems.

i wouldn't even be surprised if a few sarcastic threads are started.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

THATS RIGHT!!

NETS DOWN 3...GO NETS!!!

go mcinnis!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

7M3 said:


> funny thing is, the nets will in all likelihood win this game, and the blind followers will get to continue to ignore all this team's problems.
> 
> i wouldn't even be surprised if a few sarcastic threads are started.


your right gosh darnit...

you know, the season is over regardless if the Nets win or lose this game...for christ sakes...they can't even blow out the Raptors!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Okay... 3 points down!!!

Go Nets!! 

We can do this!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

7M3 said:


> funny thing is, the nets will in all likelihood win this game, and the blind followers will get to continue to ignore all this team's problems.
> 
> i wouldn't even be surprised if a few sarcastic threads are started.


 Win or lose the Nets have had/are going to have problems unless some things change. 

But I don't think the loss (should it happen) means the season is 100% done as some were saying.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I know those raptors...they always seem to give games away.

I expect them to continue that trend here...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why why why is it that some posters on here cant give credit but can only bash bash bash\

Come on nets, this game is yours. The more you score the more you shut up some ignorant posters on here


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

how about an over the back call on rose?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't care if we do win this game, this should have been a blowout and we shiuld have won by 30. Most pathetic game so far. What's even worse is that some of you guys ignore this teams problems.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> THATS RIGHT!!
> 
> NETS DOWN 3...GO NETS!!!
> 
> go mcinnis!!!


How bout that Furnace lol...McInnis having his best game as a Net...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Win or lose the Nets have had/are going to have problems unless some things change.
> 
> But I don't think the loss (should it happen) means the season is 100% done as some were saying.


I agree TM11, you've been a breathe of fresh air in this thread...Mo Pete with a tech...


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I know you can be beaten on any given day but I can't believe we're struggling against the raptors...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter almost and 1....


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

7M3 said:


> i wouldn't even be surprised if a few sarcastic threads are started.


nah thats jsut cpawfan.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

a. Frank will be fired
b. Vince will be traded
c. RJ will be traded

One of this things might happen during the course of this season


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> I know you can be beaten on any given day but I can't believe we're struggling against the raptors...


It's hard to beat a 2-15 team at home when they are finishing a back to back.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> your right gosh darnit...
> 
> you know, the season is over regardless if the Nets win or lose this game...for christ sakes...they can't even blow out the Raptors!


When did I ever say the season is over? What does the season is over even mean?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

This Is Shocking!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

7M3 said:


> When did I ever say the season is over? What does the season is over even mean?


you didn't say that...just combining the thoughts of a few Nets fans on that statement...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

score please


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

80-75 raptors....


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whose ball


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

7M3 said:


> When did I ever say the season is over? What does the season is over even mean?


I will say this. 

This Net team is either a .500 or a slightly under .500 basketball team. Time will not change this.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> whose ball


 raptors, looked like it went out off them though.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ive turned off the game. this is just tearing up my insides :nonono: uke: physically painful to watch


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Now will some of you people stop being in denial and realize this team sucks. Remeber if we lose today to the Raptors who played yesterday, on the road, we had a 3 day rest our season is over.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> you didn't say that...just combining the thoughts of a few Nets fans on that statement...


Fine, then do me a favor and don't quote my post and make a stupid, off-point sarcastic comment.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay maybe its time to panic, the raptors arent faltering. I honestly thought the nets would have picked up their slack by now


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson Was Had A Good Game.... Why Doesnt Frank Use Him....


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

no way thats an offensive foul.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this team is so unclutch

wheneevr we need timely hoop or stop, come up short

raptors up 5 with ball

game over


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

carter will hit 1 of 2

its illegal for us to hit 2 for 2

raptors 23/25 of course


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm still confident the Nets will win this game.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I wish I could kick the entire team in the nuts.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

2-2. Three point game again


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Rj Can Tie The Game


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

that fastbreak was nice...about time for something like that to happen.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

7M3 said:


> I'm still confident the Nets will win this game.


It really doesnt matter at this point.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Game Tied


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

all tied up at 80.

just over 4 minutes to go!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jose coleriodoaon


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Thorn needs to go and pimp smack Kidd. he's the leader and he's not saying much to his teammates.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

MoPete...he's been doing it all night.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow. i spoke too soon.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-0 run by Raptors in 30 seconds just like that

Game over

whenever they need a timely hoop they get it

unnlike us


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Raptors need to stay away from Charlie and Chris in the post. All they're doing is taking turnaround fades. They're much more successful with Calderon driving.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

don't go to kristic i repeat do not


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Fine, then do me a favor and don't quote my post and make a stupid, off-point sarcastic comment.


wow, you mad?

get ur panties out of a bunch dude...breathe easy...lol...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I just got home from work, can someone please explain to me why the Nets are losing to the FREAK'N RAPTORS?! :curse:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

For a team that loves to put up bunches of jumpers, you'd think that the Nets would recognize the importance of getting out on jumpshooters from the other team...


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

I Have Lost Faith In Kidd..... >.<!!! I Have Lost Faith In The Nets!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

well we lost

uncalled for totally


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

if a raptor shot that 3 it woulda went in

we so unclutch


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

So depressing, I'm gonna go the OT forum and look at the "Biggest Backside" thread> That will cheer me up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Too many jumpers - put up by the Nets, and not contested by them


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

1 word

gutless


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> wow, you mad?
> 
> get ur panties out of a bunch dude...breathe easy...lol...


No, I'm not mad. I just think your post was stupid and off-point.

lol


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

sickning


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Please don't ban me, If I lose my mind.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I wish I could kick the entire team in the nuts.


......


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> gutless


Pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

We Just Suk!!!! **** This....... I Have Lost All Faith In The Whole Nets Team.... Omg...... 76ers Are Going To Be 3rd Seed For Surre....... Kid Suks.. Carter Suks Rj Is Ok...=] And Most Of All Frank Suks!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Soooo everyone, take a breath..... now.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

And to think we all thought the Nets would be going to the finals


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope Rod Thorn is 10 times madder than I am.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Am I allowed to panic now?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I still think we will go to the finals


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

We lost YEHEY!!! :curse:


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

This game isnt over.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

The nets are still gooing to the finals


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> I still think we will go to the finals


The finals of what?!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

rofl

now it pretty much is


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The finals of what?!


Team with the most talent that just can't produce.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

We Are Gutless Wonders!!... We Are Going To Lose To The Raptors... Nuff Said!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm embaarresed to be a Nets fan right now. F***. ***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

The nets are the best team in the atlantic and in the east and in the Nba


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol rj doesnt hit rim

this game almost looks fixed for some reason


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

i think the raptors edit  or something


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Frank needs to go.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok Soo We Lost To The Raptors..... Heat Lost To Him... No Need To Be Ashamed!
Sware Next Game We Better Win... Or Eles Im Over This Team... Over This Team... And Basketball./!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is more disappointing than the Wolves season last year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking at the offense - they have no idea how to play together as a unit. Set a pick, move out of the way. Hoist a jumper, hope it hits. It's not that there aren't pieces out there, it's that there's no direction. Either from Kidd or Frank.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Frank looks like Chucky from Child's play


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> i think the raptors sucked the Refs D icks or something


guys, stop with the excuses. We suck. Flat out suck.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i defiently did not like franks descions tonite....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

its games like this that haunt you towards end of the season 

1 game swing


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I still think the nets will go on a ten game winning streak sometime during the season


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Why are we even still fouling? I'd want to get out of the gym as soon as possible if I was on the Nets team.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AJC NYC said:


> I still think the nets will go on a ten game winning streak sometime during the season


Yeh, that'll be nice when we're 20 and 30.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Soo Who Still Wants Frank To Be This Teams Coach???


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

OMG i cant belive we only had *one* fG over the last *4 min and 15 seconds*


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

And we loose to the raptors!!!!!!..... Kidd with the worst game i've ever seen, carter takes a nap on the floor in the third and comes back ( does nothing basically)... Rj misses an open dunk and an open layup( look like sum1 payed him something ..j/k) could this be any worse? i think this is the worst performance we can give?... But seriously frank needs to go.. he just doesn't know how to run this team.. and the offensive set looks horrible.. even the raptors commentators were amking fun of our offensive set!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok... Got A Song That Suits The Nets... Kurt Angles "you Suk!"


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

What did they say??????????????


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea they were definatley lost out there tonight!! i mean RJ was bad Jkidd made horrible passes!! offense was just flat out terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> What did they say??????????????



who?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

What did the Raptors commentators Say????


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

detroit is simply great, they were loosing by 15 in the first quarter.. they got back and leading by 20 or so.... hope we can be that team someday..


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> What did the Raptors commentators Say????



that our offense looks horrible, every1 just standind and watching.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

What did the Raptors commentators Say???


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

oh ok


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

in gay


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

This team has no chemistry. None whatsoever. Their offensive sets are a joke adn their defensive preparation, concentration and execution is disgusting.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I still think we are Really really good


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i've been always saying that we should wait till game 25 to not judge this team, well i am wrong. After this game, we are no where near a contender.... something has to be changed ..which could be... trading vc/Rj for a good PF.... letting go of Frank... i don't know something has to be changed!!!.. Even kidd dissapointed me today,, his passes were disgusting!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol.... nets suk.... ok going to root for new york now......................nahhhhh lol jokes


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i always "look at the glass half full". Hopefully, this lose will help THE TEAM GET THEIR **** TOGETHER.


----------



## dshiznit5044 (Jul 2, 2005)

omg this game was so terrible and frustrating and disgusting aahhhhhh
im gonna get bashed soooo badly at school on monday


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

dshiznit5044 said:


> im gonna get bashed soooo badly at school on monday


:rofl:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

My God your game thread goes forever. :clap: 

I know it is not fun to lose to us, I'm not gloating nor should I.

But seriously this team is better, if slightly than its record. Sometimes they do just enough to just lose. They are learning to win. Look Who was on the floor down the stretch, 3 rooks, Bosh (3rd yr) and Peterson the only real vet. They are very much learning.

I really am not trying to incite you when I say this, so don't take it the wrong way. VC had a game tonight that typifies why I am happy to be rid of him. Shying from contact, settling for jumpers, spending 5 mins on the floor for the slightest contact.

Good game, it was close till the end, my wife could not bear to watch.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> My God your game thread goes forever. :clap:
> 
> I know it is not fun to lose to us, I'm not gloating nor should I.
> 
> ...


You're definately right the Raptors are better than their record...but that's still no excuse for the Nets to lose to them. The Nets should be in the top 7 teams in the league.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> that our offense looks horrible, every1 just standind and watching.


that is exactly what our offense does


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Was Al Sharpton courtside at the game? Maybe I'm seeing things but I thought I caught a glimpse of him at one point.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Damn 30 pages

And that was Al Sharpton at the game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

did the team get booed i hope they did i hope the fans made them cry


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i dont see why u guys are embarassed you los to us...ou lost to the better team tonight...im not tryign to bait or anything...i just think the raptors players very well tonight...u guy sshowed signs when u made ur runs late..but we overcame...and we are much much better then that record we have....anyhow it was a good game to watch and im glad the raptors won....but some points for you guys...AGAIN IM NOT TRYING TO GLOAT BU JUST STATING WHAT I THINK.....

I think you guys set urselves up to be disappointed at the beginning of the season....i mean ever team has a "honeymoon period" after a big trade..especially one that brings in a superstar like VC into town...the same thing happen to us when Jalen and Donyell came over from Chicago...but for u guys it lasted half a season....but the bitter truth is until u get some size and most importantly SKILL on that frontline u will be embarassed with team who have good big men..ie the Raptors with Bosh and Charlie...and setting ur sights as a top 7 teams was just ridiculous...VC is injury prone, and going to play like he did last season throughout the year... Kidd is aging...and RJ is a little incosistent on the offensive end of things...sure u have alot of talent on paper...but u need that front line bulked up....


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I just got back from the arena and I am very disappointed and not pleased with our performance as a team. Vince scared the **** out of me when he went down.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I just got back from the arena and I am very disappointed and not pleased with our performance as a team. Vince scared the **** out of me when he went down.



Dooch, tell me how was the fans reactions ( i know it was pretty bad) but can you like describe it? what were they saying?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Why we played like **** today:

1. FTs AGAIN.. y the **** cant we make one
2. Poor fast break.. kidd had two aweful passes on the break and that inbound to nobody... OH and lets not forget RJ losing the ball on the way up.. that was disgusting.. the fast break is wat is needed to get the fans into it and they arent taking advantage of gettin the crowd into it...it's a different game if the crowd is amped...
3. Defensive rebounds... that really killed us in the late minutes of the game..
4. and as usual, permieter D


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Dooch, tell me how was the fans reactions ( i know it was pretty bad) but can you like describe it? what were they saying?


In the beginning, fans were into it. At like the end of the 3rd, start of the 4th quarter is when people started getting mad. People got mad and started like yelling, some booed. I didn't boo, I just continued to cheer. 

On a sidenote, I got to meet Rafael Araujo, Charlie Villanueva, Mike James, Eric Williams, Matt Bonner and a couple more people. That is the only thing that made me happy tonight.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Why we played like **** today:
> 
> *1. FTs AGAIN.. y the **** cant we make one*
> 2. Poor fast break.. kidd had two aweful passes on the break and that inbound to nobody... OH and lets not forget RJ losing the ball on the way up.. that was disgusting.. the fast break is wat is needed to get the fans into it and they arent taking advantage of gettin the crowd into it...it's a different game if the crowd is amped...
> ...


The two aspects you listed that I have bolded, I feel were are main two worse aspects. We need to improve on these aspects drastically.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, the freethrow percentage is terrible. No excuse for it. 

Perimeter defense? Do we even have any? 

This team really needs to improve on a lot of factors. I hope this loss wakes everyone up and makes them realize that its time to make definitive changes or else, its going to be a miserable season for the entire team.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

maybe they don't have to wake up this is our team .500 until proven otherwise


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

_ Maybe theyre just playin this way until the playoffs_


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

the nets don't have the fire power down low to score with very talented big men and it showed in todays game Nenad nor Collins couldnt defend Bosh... unless some trade to bring in some kind of talented big man happens ur team will continue to be dominated down low... hell if chris bosh did that to ur team imagine wen u go against kg and duncan or even amare wen he comes back..it wont be pretty..but i shouldnt talk all atlantic teams suck this year


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Dooch said:


> On a sidenote, I got to meet Rafael Araujo, Charlie Villanueva, Mike James, Eric Williams, Matt Bonner and a couple more people. That is the only thing that made me happy tonight.


how did you meet them??? what did they say..details man details!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> how did you meet them??? what did they say..details man details!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dooch and Xenosphere are stalker, they meet players all the time. That is Dooch in his avatar with JKidd.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> how did you meet them??? what did they say..details man details!!!!!!!!!!!!


My seats were really close too the court and the tickets that were given to me were from the JP Morgan Chase company. They walked right by me and came up to me. We started having conversations and everything. I was fooling around with Charlie Villanueva, it was fun.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Dooch and Xenosphere are stalker, they meet players all the time.* That is Dooch in his avatar with JKidd.
> 
> -Petey


LOL, Xenosphere and I are not stalkers we just have privileges of meeting these players by recieving good seats and knowing people.


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Dooch said:


> In the beginning, fans were into it. At like the end of the 3rd, start of the 4th quarter is when people started getting mad. People got mad and started like yelling, some booed. I didn't boo, I just continued to cheer.


You know team is in the gutter when the fans are disgusted enough to fill one of the most anemic arenas with boos...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Conversation between Charlie Villanueva and I* 
Dooch: Whats up Charlie?
Charlie: Im doing good man, how's everything?
Dooch: Not bad, thanks for giving me your autograph.
Charlie: Your welcome. 
Dooch: Nice win against the Atlanta Hawks last night.
Charlie: We needed that win in a big way.
Dooch: Why does Sam Mitchell go nuts every game? (laughing)
Charlie: (laughing) (pats me on the head) I don't know. 

Got a picture with him also.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Dooch said:


> *Conversation between Charlie Villanueva and I*
> Dooch: Whats up Charlie?
> Charlie: Im doing good man, how's everything?
> Dooch: Not bad, thanks for giving me your autograph.
> ...


Thanks for sharing man. Good for you! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Thanks for sharing man. Good for you! :clap: :cheers:


Thanks a lot man. :cheers: 

I also met Rafael Araujo, Mike James, Matt Bonner and Eric Williams from the Toronto Raptors.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Dooch said:


> LOL, Xenosphere and I are not stalkers we just have privileges of meeting these players by recieving good seats and knowing people.


I see. So you are one of those 'connected' guys in New Jersey, wicked.
Does your Dad run a waste removal company?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

shookem said:


> I see. So you are one of those 'connected' guys in New Jersey, wicked.
> Does your Dad run a waste removal company?


Yea man, even though my dad does not wun a waste removal company, he has a highly-paid salary job. Working with MTV and VH1. It is good to know people who could hook you up with these things.


----------

